

Show HN: Computerunlocked.com - josephcooney

I built this 'rapid customization resource' for windows computers (like...for example your co-workers who might leave their computer unlocked from time to time) so you can show them, very quickly with a single javascript file you download and run a few of the cool settings they can change on their PC. With April 1st coming up I thought I'd share with the HN community<p>http://computerunlocked.com
======
RiderOfGiraffes
clickable: <http://computerunlocked.com>

------
personalcompute
Yes, HN has lots of trouble figuring out how to set their desktop background
and their browser homepage.

~~~
josephcooney
Yeah, but how quickly can you do it? It is a 'rapid' customization resource.
Plus I'm planning to add custom word dictionaries, profile pictures etc in the
future.

